# Repower 5665 Gravely 2 wheel tractor



## gravelymay

Hi guys 

Here is a step by step Repower of a 5665 Gravely tractor 

Best write I have seen 

Bob did a great Job.


Repowering a Gravely Tractor

Thanks Bruce g


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Hey! Welcome to the forum and thanks for that awesome detailed information!


----------



## gravelymay

gravelymay said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Here is a step by step Repower of a 5665 Gravely tractor
> 
> Best write I have seen
> 
> Bob did a great Job.
> 
> 
> Repowering a Gravely Tractor
> 
> Thanks Bruce g


Nobody must not do any re power to their Gravely tractors?????Bye


----------



## Richard-tx

I have considered it but the price is more than what I can buy another tractor for.


----------



## nohandles

Richard-tx said:


> I have considered it but the price is more than what I can buy another tractor for.


I just spent 650 for a blown engine on my 75 If it happens again I will deferentially consider changing the engine. I don't want to give up on the ole girl because to buy a machine that has this much versatility would cost 10 grand. I have a grand in it now but cheap for what you get with a machine like this.:usa::usa:


----------



## gravelymay

Here is a couple of Ls that have been re powered with Honda
One is a 1962 LI with a 13 Hp Honda
The other one is a L8 with a 11 Hp Honda


----------



## russknight

Outstanding article! Thanks!


----------

